# Natural Calm vs. generic Magnesium Citrate



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

My has been the worst ever since getting pregnant, and my regular Mg supplement doesn't seem to be helping. Last night I found I still had some NC left so I took it and had a small BM this morning which made me decide to buy more NC. However, it's pretty expensive so I'm looking into alternatives. Do you guys think that this Now Foodsproduct would work as well as the original Natural Calm? Seems to me like they're the same, and the Now Foods one retails for half the price and contains more Mg per dose.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There rarely is any data to justify why one similar product will work better than another; however, quality can be quite different between brands (sometimes even in the same brand).The only thing you can do is try. I usually do some price comparison between similar products as often you pay quite a bit for hype and advertising.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you saying that you are pregnant just now?I would make sure you check with your Doctor before taking any medicines.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you both, I ended up ordering the Now Foods brand because they look the same to me, and it's a lot cheaper.Diana - thanks but no worries, checking with my OBGYN was the first thing I did


----------

